# Are you ALWAYS LATE?



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Whether for work, class, or meeting people. Not informal parties, because there's really no such thing as late.

If so, why?
If not, how do you do it? lol

I'm never late for work, but when it comes to meeting friends and stuff... eh heh heh... :blushed:


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm hardly ever late. If I realize I'm late (usually not paying attention, busy with something or sleeping, most often sleeping) then I don't go. I have a problem with showing up, but I don't ever make promises I can't keep. People who say I've promised them something are either high or trying to manipulate / control me, and then it only serves them right that I didn't show up.


----------



## TurquoiseSunset (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm not usually late, but when I'm late there's usually a good reason for it. When I'm late I call or send a text to let the other person know.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I am an INTP and I am always late. My friends have taken to inviting me half an hour before things start (and not telling me) so I'll show up on time.:crazy:


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

No 'sometimes' option?


----------



## Malovane (Jul 12, 2010)

Rarely late to work, unless I decide I don't really care that day.

When doing things outside of work, I have this odd ability to pinpoint the exact time I'll be there - will just pull it out of the ether. "See you at 6:17". And I'll be there.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

<<<Invented "Late™"
Now working on "Lucky If I Remember to Actually Show Up At All™"

Reasons? My Pness doesn't help there at all. I think I'm getting bothered by it now for the first time ever, and as long as someone else is helping me schedule (giving me a ride) I don't seem to forget, otherwise, count on me being late or even forgetting stuff.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I am especially hardcore on T and P, so you would think I'd be late a lot, but I NEVER am. In fact, I am ALWAYS 10-15 minutes early. If I'm late it means like 1-2 minutes because something happened but since I have a time buffer I still get there at a time people will generally be showing up :laughing:

I just can't stand it when people are late. One of my biggest pet peeves I think.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I am never late. I plan my day very carefully. I allow time for the variables that can mess things up such as wardrobe and traffic issues. ( what a "TJ" answer)


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

Yes, I'm very often late. I don't think I have the same sense of urgency for some events that other people do. If no one is going to die over me being on time does it really matter?

I will say though, the older I grown the more on time I've become. I don't think that has anything to do with philosophy but more to do with better advance planning.


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

To be annoying, it depends. 

I try not to be, and if I'm going to be really late, I'd much rather just not go. I think this has more to do with an anxiety-thing than a type-thing, for me, at least. 

Having said that, if the event in question is before 8 in the morning, I consider what others think of 5-10 minutes late as on time. :tongue:

I'm not too great with estimating the time it takes to do something or managing time in general. I always think I have more time than I do in reality to get somewhere, so when it's especially important for me to be on time, I end up leaving way too early. So, I'm either extremely early or late with little in-between.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Sometimes. roud:


----------



## 1987 (Nov 19, 2010)

I actually have a habit of being 10-30 minutes early and consequently standing around for ages twiddling my thumbs...


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not usually late by _my _definition of timeliness. My sense of time is relative and includes +/ - 10 minutes.


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

No I'm not usually late, on time for uni and early for friends. My friends do not follow this rule, most of my perceiver friends are always 20 minutes late *sigh*. I get very stressed out about time keeping if I know I have somewhere to be.


----------



## Esotere (Jun 25, 2010)

1987 said:


> I actually have a habit of being 10-30 minutes early and consequently standing around for ages twiddling my thumbs...


lol! This is one of the reasons I'm rarely early for anything; I just don't like being bored! Gotta maximize my time, you see.  And I like the adrenaline rush. lol I also do lose track of time really easily...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't do it on purpose it just happens...I'm patient with others who are late so I don't get the big deal unless it's job related I guess then it's easy to be on time for most people. My hours are a little flexible so I don't have to worry about that any more.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah I am late, but I'm worth it dammit!!

I hear this book will help anyone who has problems with being late: Amazon.com: Never Be Late Again: 7 Cures for the Punctually Challenged (9780971649996): Diana DeLonzor: Books

It will turn your life around for good.

However, I don't want to because no one is the boss of me and that is why I own my own business. :tongue:

But I think most of my reasoning is because I hate waiting. Waiting is such a waste of time for my busy life.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

That's what MP3 players and books are for :tongue: I never leave home without them because I KNOW I'll be waiting around for long periods of time potentially.


----------



## sts06 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nope I'm never late unless something gets between me and getting to where I'm going. If that happens then I get extremely stressed about it and I will generally leave early in order to try and avoid any delay (whatever it might be) from making me actually late. I prefer to be early but 'on time' is acceptable.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

No, I'm not usually late, and I resent people who routinely are. I may leave stuff to the last minute, but it won't be late.


----------

